# Rapid Bathing system



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw a infomercial for a product that looked interesting. Has anyone tried the Rapid bathing System that can be hooked to your shower or outdoor hose, has the shampoo in it , and is massaging. The downfall I see is thatyou have to buy their shampoo packets (which are $10 for 3 packs). Just curious if anyone has heard anything with regard to this system. 
Thanks.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds interesting Laurie although I would prefer to use my own shampoo, I wounder if it would matter. I think I go look it up to see what I can find.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I really liked this idea but it's like the wet jet thingie were you have to buy their cleaner to use it. The same with the cartridge of shampoo so you could not use your own. I did not look to see how many baths you can get out of 1 thing of shampoo Laurie, you may be able to bath all 3 with 1 thing of shampoo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My husband could sure use it. He takes the longest showers! Anything to help him shorten the time. I shower in under 7 minutes and that includes shaving my legs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:Lindaound:

Yes the fact that you had to buy their shampoo bothered me too., And I assumed that I would use 3 shampoos ound: but you are right, I bet that I could use one cartridge for all three since they use it on such a big dog, I guess it would be cheaper for me. Can you buy shampoos that you like in cartridges like that?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Now, that might be cool if you could "refill" the cartridge with your OWN shampoo (but I didn't look to see if that was possible!) Sounds like a decent time-saver, but a money pit, too! lol

I use the bath tub and a plastic Coca-Cola cup! lol

Kara


----------

